# Hướng Dẫn Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Tự Nhiên



## Serena (26/12/18)

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp và giá cả không hề rẻ, do đó khi sử dụng nệm bạn nên chú ý bảo quản và vệ sinh sao cho nệm được sử dụng lâu nhất nhằm giúp tiết kiệm chi phí nhé.​​Mặc dù nệm cao su tự nhiên chất lượng và độ bền cao hơn so với nhiều loại nệm khác. Tuy nhiên, điều đó không có nghĩa là nó sẽ không bị hư hỏng, nhất là khi bạn sử dụng và bảo quản không đúng cách. Bài viết hôm nay chúng tôi gửi đến bạn một số Hướng Dẫn Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Tự Nhiên giúp bảo quản nệm tốt nhất, cùng tham khảo để rút kinh nghiệm cho bản thân nhé!​​*1. Sử dụng nệm đúng cách:*​Khi sử dụng, tốt nhất bạn nên để mặt có lỗ thông hơi nhỏ hơn ở trên, từ đó gia tăng bề mặt tiếp xúc và góp phần nâng đỡ cơ thể hiệu quả hơn. Phần áo bọc nệm ở bên ngoài cũng phải có kích thước và chất liệu phù hợp. Định kỳ hàng ngày, hàng tuần, hàng tháng bạn phải tháo ra để giũ bụi, giặt sạch, đảm bảo môi trường nghỉ ngơi được trong lành nhất.​​_



_
_Nệm cao su tự nhiên TATANA_
​Không chỉ riêng nệm cao su mà dù bạn lựa chọn loại nệm nào đi chăng nữa cũng phải đảm bảo kích thước của nó phù hợp với kích thước của chiếc giường. Không để nệm dư ra ngoài hoặc bị dồn nén vào trong khung, điều đó chẳng những làm nệm nhanh bị hư hỏng mà còn khiến cho giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của bạn bị ảnh hưởng.​​*2. Cách xử lý khi nệm bị thấm nước:*​Trường hợp nệm bị thấm nước, bạn hãy sử dụng một chiếc khăn khô để lên trên vị trí đó rồi dùng tay đè nó xuống, khi đó nước sẽ được thấm vào trong khăn. Tùy theo mức độ ướt của nệm nhiều hay ít mà bạn lặp đi lặp lại động tác này nhiều lần cho đến khi nệm khô ráo hoàn toàn. Ngoài ra, để tránh nệm có mùi hôi khó chịu bạn có thể rắc một ít phấn rôm (loại được dùng cho em bé).​​Nếu bạn hay các thành viên trong gia đình không cần sử dụng nệm cao su thiên nhiên thì hãy tháo tấm ra để đảm bảo sự thông thoáng, giúp bay hơi tự nhiên và không khí cũng được lưu thông hiệu quả hơn.​​_



_
_Hướng dẫn bảo quản nệm cao su tự nhiên_​​*3. Những điều cần tránh:*​+ Tuyệt đối không phơi nệm ở ngoài nắng hoặc để ánh nắng mặt trời trực tiếp chiếu vào nệm​+ Không để nệm gần hoặc tiếp xúc với nguồn nhiệt, thiết bị tỏa nhiệt​+ Nếu nệm bị ướt trong phần diện tích nhỏ thì hãy sử dụng khăn để lau qua rồi dùng quạt để hong khô.​+ Ngoài chăn ra hay gối thì tuyệt đối không để các vật dụng nặng lên trên nệm.​​Bên cạnh đó, nếu muốn nệm cao su tự nhiên được kéo dài và đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe thì định kỳ 6 tháng một lần bạn nên xoay nệm. Vì nệm trọng lượng khá nặng nên trong quá trình cũng phải cẩn thận, tránh làm nệm bị thay đổi hình dạng, nếu cần hãy nhờ người hỗ trợ để hạn chế đến mức tối đa tác động gây hư hỏng, rách nệm. Kết hợp cùng với những hướng dẫn trên chắc chắn chiếc đệm nhà bạn sẽ bền lâu như ý muốn.​​_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

